# iPod Sport Kit



## Mondana (23 Mai 2006)

A 29$ c'est le gadget à avoir (uniquement avec certaines chaussures Nike).


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Mai 2006)

Un lien ?


----------



## Mondana (23 Mai 2006)

Oui pardon :

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1766

@+


----------



## Mondana (23 Mai 2006)

Les photos :

http://www.coolhunting.com/archives/2006/05/nike_x_apple.php

@+


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Mai 2006)

C'est génialement inutile 
en tout cas vu mon niveau de pratique sportive :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Mondana (23 Mai 2006)

Aux U.S on ne sait pas marcher ...

Ici cela va faire un carton !

Si si ...

@+


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Mai 2006)

http://www.apple.com/ipod/nike/gear.html

Voilà le lien off ! 

Franchement c'est une bonne idée !!! 

Je pense que si c'est pas trop cher (le set total) je m'en payerai un


----------



## Charly777 (23 Mai 2006)

Ben disons que si nike se mettais à faire réellement des chaussures pour courir et non des basket de frimes genre "tu vois je fais du fitness"...:mouais: 

Encore une fois que de la frime et ceux qui courent vraiment c'est pas chez nike qu'ils vont.
(je suis coureur et dans mon club les personne avec des nike se compte sur les doigts d'une main :hein: ).

Donc encore un "gadget" de vente qui finira au placard


Je viens de comprendre un peu mieux le système, disons que si l'on parvient à mettre l'emetteur ailleurs que dans une pompe nike, ça peut etre sympa. Au pire tenter de l'accrocher sur les lassé ou autre, mais je maintiens que si l'emetteur doit être en contact avec la semelle et ben c'est pas les "vrais" sportifs qui vont ce ruer dessus


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Mai 2006)

29$; donc 29&#8364; en France


----------



## mistergyom (23 Mai 2006)

Je trouve cela très bien que l'iPod s'ouvre à d'autres utilisations.
Sympa ce partenariat ! Même si personnellement, ça me servira à rien ...
le sport ne m'aime pas ! :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2006)

La news sur macgénération


----------



## PommeQ (23 Mai 2006)

Heu ... je vois pas trop l'interet  

et pis moi je fais du VTT d'abord :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2006)

Boarf© 

L'important c'est le partenariat!! Apple renforce un petit peu plus sa domination. Et c'est tant mieux


----------



## sylko (23 Mai 2006)

Le lien sur le site de Nike


----------



## takamaka (23 Mai 2006)

Charly777 a dit:
			
		

> Ben disons que si nike se mettais à faire réellement des chaussures pour courir et non des basket de frimes genre "tu vois je fais du fitness"...:mouais:


Je trouve ca réducteur. La gamme de chaussures de ce fabricant ne se limite pas à la pratique du fitness, la femme est une cible marketing comme les autres et Nike a investi beaucoup dans cette histoire. Tu n'es pas la cible.


			
				Charly777 a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois que de la frime et ceux qui courent vraiment c'est pas chez nike qu'ils vont. (je suis coureur et dans mon club les personne avec des nike se compte sur les doigts d'une main :hein: ).


Beaucoup d'athlètes utilisent des Nike et beaucoup d'entre eux franchissent la ligne avec d'autres modèles... On a le choix, c'est une bonne chose. La démarche de Nike est globale, elle ne se limite pas à la pratique dans ton club.


			
				Charly777 a dit:
			
		

> Donc encore un "gadget" de vente qui finira au placard


*Possible* mais il serait intéressant de pousser l'intégration du produit à son max. Le Nano comme support d'entrainement pourrait inciter les développeurs/et les autres fabricants à lancer de nouvelles applications (et pas uniquement dédiées à une utilisation avec le Nano) car jusqu'à présent, ils ont volontairement délaissés la plateforme Mac. Running et PC font bon ménage. Et comme maintenant on a droit à un port infrarouge sur les MB Pro... Si tu utilises un Polar, tu vois de quoi je parle, non ? 


			
				Charly777 a dit:
			
		

> si l'on parvient à mettre l'emetteur ailleurs que dans une pompe nike, ça peut etre sympa. Au pire tenter de l'accrocher sur les lassé ou autre, mais je maintiens que si l'emetteur doit être en contact avec la semelle et ben c'est pas les "vrais" sportifs qui vont ce ruer dessus


Je n'ai pas vu le système "en action" mais au-delà de son efficacité réelle, je doute que Nike offre à ses concurrents la possibilité d'utiliser ce procédé.


----------



## Charly777 (23 Mai 2006)

Salut takamaka,

Avec mon message je m'attendais à avoir une réaction relativement vite. Il ne faut pas prendre tout ce que je dis au premier degré et évidemment ma vision exprimée ici était réductrice mais au moins le débat avance sur le point mis en évidence.




			
				takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup d'athlètes utilisent des Nike et beaucoup d'entre eux franchissent la ligne avec d'autres modèles... On a le choix, c'est une bonne chose. La démarche de Nike est globale, elle ne se limite pas à la pratique dans ton club.



J'ai fait pas mal de club, après, habitant dans le sud les pratiquants sont surtout "sprinter", et dans ce domaine même si des chaussures à pointe nike existent, beaucoup s'orientent vers addidas (semelle plus rigide que nike donc une meilleure réponse). Ensuite au regard des pompes d'entrainements nike ne proposent pas des pompes adaptables à tous les pieds (à l'inverse de noel ou new balance). Du moins si nike en propose c'est à un prix prohibitf.



			
				takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ca réducteur. La gamme de chaussures de ce fabricant ne se limite pas à la pratique du fitness, la femme est une cible marketing comme les autres et Nike a investi beaucoup dans cette histoire. Tu n'es pas la cible.



Ce qui confirme bien que nike vise avant tout une clientèle "sportif loisir" pour ne pas dire "du dimanche". Donc nike propose avant tout une chaussure "grand public". Est ce que le "grand public" a besoin de tel gadget? Quelle personne est capable d'exploiter les données d'un cardio fréquence mètre, quelle personne saura exploiter ce gadget en vue d'un entraînement car qui connaît les bases d'un entraînement planifié?

En bref je cherche juste à dire que ceux qui auront le plus besoin de ce gadget en ont déjà des plus spécifiques (compex à mes souvenirs) et pour les autres (qui je pense sont directement touché par ces chaussures); ont ils réellement besoin de ce gadget?

Mais remarque on aime tous plus ou moins les gadgets? pourquoi j'ai un ibook alors qu'un G3 d'occaz serait amplement suffisant...




			
				takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas vu le système "en action" mais au-delà de son efficacité réelle, je doute que Nike offre à ses concurrents la possibilité d'utiliser ce procédé.




Ce serais bien dommage car un produit compex coûte vraiment très cher du coup pour 30 dollar pour mes new balance ça m'arrangerais...


Voilà, nullement réducteur ou tout blanc tout noir, voici un point de vue


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Mai 2006)

Tiens, c'est rigolo ce truc, ça me donnait _presque_ envie de faire du sport  surtout presque :rateau:


----------



## takamaka (23 Mai 2006)

Charly777 a dit:
			
		

> Salut takamaka,





			
				Charly777 a dit:
			
		

> Avec mon message je m'attendais à avoir une réaction relativement vite. Il ne faut pas prendre tout ce que je dis au premier degré et évidemment ma vision exprimée ici était réductrice mais au moins le débat avance sur le point mis en évidence.


C'est clair...  


			
				Charly777 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait pas mal de club, après, habitant dans le sud les pratiquants sont surtout "sprinter", et dans ce domaine même si des chaussures à pointe nike existent, beaucoup s'orientent vers addidas (semelle plus rigide que nike donc une meilleure réponse). Ensuite au regard des pompes d'entrainements nike ne proposent pas des pompes adaptables à tous les pieds (à l'inverse de noel ou new balance). Du moins si nike en propose c'est à un prix prohibitf.


Je zappe ma réponse sur la partie "amélioration de la performance grace à une meilleure semelle", je ne suis pas sûr que cela intéresse tout le monde. 
Mais je partage ton avis quand au prix prohibitif des modèles proposés... CQFD


			
				Charly777 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle personne est capable d'exploiter les données d'un cardio fréquence mètre, quelle personne saura exploiter ce gadget en vue d'un entraînement car qui connaît les bases d'un entraînement planifié?


C'est justement là ou je veux en venir. Je ne dis pas que cela va interesser "à coup sûr" le quidam moyen (si je peux me permettre...) mais cela va peut-être inciter le jogger débutant et curieux à aborder de manière différente sa pratique sportive... et à découvrir puis maitriser les bases d'un entraînement planifié.


			
				Charly777 a dit:
			
		

> En bref je cherche juste à dire que ceux qui auront le plus besoin de ce gadget en ont déjà des plus spécifiques (compex à mes souvenirs) et pour les autres (qui je pense sont directement touché par ces chaussures); ont ils réellement besoin de ce gadget?


Ok. Mon seul regret c'est que l'on voit apparaître des solutions qui ne correspondent toujours pas aux besoins des sportifs qui comme toi et moi utilise un gadget estampillé d'une pomme ?!  


			
				Charly777 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, nullement réducteur ou tout blanc tout noir


*Tout noir*, non ca c'est MOI !!! 

Par contre les 30$ seront les bienvenus dans ma poche...


----------



## takamaka (23 Mai 2006)

> Etudiant69

Alors encore un tour du parc ?


----------



## naas (23 Mai 2006)

j'aimerais bien que salomon fasse le même système sur les mienne :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> > Etudiant69
> 
> Alors encore un tour du parc ?


Mais t'es un grand malade toi !?!?  :afraid:


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2006)

En tout cas, il semblerait qu'Apple et Nike aîent d'autres projets dans les cartons. Et prions pour que tout ça arrive à traverser l'Atlantique.


----------



## Charly777 (23 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement là ou je veux en venir. Je ne dis pas que cela va interesser "à coup sûr" le quidam moyen (si je peux me permettre...) mais cela va peut-être inciter le jogger débutant et curieux à aborder de manière différente sa pratique sportive... et à découvrir puis maitriser les bases d'un entraînement planifié.



Exact je n'y avais pas pensé, cela peut amené le "débutant" dans un questionnement de savoir quelle fréquence à quelle rythme etc...

Néanmoins se sera dans ma poche les 30dollars


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Mai 2006)

Attention :modo Faut les nike compatible iPod pour pouvoir rajouter l'accessoire à seulement 30&#8364;/$ 

Et on ne connaît pas le prix d'une paire d'iGodasses   :bebe:


----------



## takamaka (23 Mai 2006)

Bah si on continue à animer ce fil, on nous offrira ptet un Nano que j'échangerais contre une paire de iGodasse afin de vous livrer mes premières impressions&#8230;

 :rateau:


----------



## naas (23 Mai 2006)

D'un autre coté avec un paire de semelles en sorbotane je pense qu'il y a suffisament de profondeur pour insérer le capteur de nike dans n'importe quelle chaussure


----------



## takamaka (23 Mai 2006)

Que d'la gueule ! En voilà une de MacBidouille !!!


----------



## naas (23 Mai 2006)

Rigole pas je regarde mes salomon d'un autre oeil depuis tout à l'heure, surtout la chaussure droite :bebe:


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2006)

ça peut servir à autre chose ...


Si tu met ça sous le matelas   

Ok je sort


----------



## marygreenwood (24 Mai 2006)

Pfff....


Nike et Apple ? Partenariat ?... Pfff... Apple est en partenariat avec cette compagnie qui exploite de pauvres enfants dans les pays plus défavorisés. 

BRAVO APPLE!! BRAVO! BRAVO! (sarcasme).


(Ça me décoie.)


----------



## naas (24 Mai 2006)

et tes tee shirt ils sont faits où ? et tes pantalons pas chers hummm ?
aaah bravo ! (et re sarcasme )


----------



## valoriel (24 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et tes tee shirt ils sont faits où ? et tes pantalons pas chers hummm ?


Ben chez lui, pourquoi? :bebe:


----------



## takamaka (24 Mai 2006)

Bouh ca sent l'alcool ici ! Le bar n'est plus très loin...

:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2006)

Je vais coller le bidule des chaussures sous mon verre et je pourrais calculer ma consommation grâce à iTunes...

Vive le progrès et les cuites informatisées :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mai 2006)

Ils font le même genre de bidules pour vélo ? Parce que, moi, je ne cours pas : je pédale.


----------



## marygreenwood (24 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et tes tee shirt ils sont faits où ? et tes pantalons pas chers hummm ?
> aaah bravo ! (et re sarcasme )



Je n'achète pas de Nike. 

Oui, j'ai malheureusement des choses faites par des pays plus défavorisés, mais je pense que Nike est la pire compagnie.


----------



## Faribole (24 Mai 2006)

L'accessoire ultime pour l'iPod ?

Une jolie nana avec câble, chargeur et toutes les prises...


----------



## La mouette (25 Mai 2006)

:love:

Why not ...


----------



## r e m y (25 Mai 2006)

Moi je n'arrête plus d'envoyer des mails à Weston pour qu'ils diffusent une mise à jour du Frimeware de mes mocassins...


----------



## La mouette (25 Mai 2006)

Voilà le truc:


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2006)

Tu as de très bonne lectures


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le truc:



Ben naas a raison, on doit bien pouvoir la mettre ailleurs que dans une iNikexploitation...

C'est la taille réelle ?


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2006)

De toute façon ce truc c'est une goutte de mercure qui se ballade et fait contact a chaque pas plus un emeteur à la sauce bluetooth, donc aucune contrainte vis à vis de la chaussure


----------



## r e m y (25 Mai 2006)

Au fait, pour ceux qui écoutent les PomCast de Stuff MC, je dois dire que j'adore le clin d'oeil de Stuff au sujet de la campagne:




dès lors qu'on le lit "à la française"....  "Nike Apple"

Ca me rappelle les baskets Converse qui portaient un gros "CONS" à l'arrière de la semelle.


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> "Nike Apple"



hé hé


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2006)

N'oublions pas tout de même que l'origine du mot nike est .. grecque


----------



## r e m y (25 Mai 2006)

Alors là Naas... c'est de la culture ou je ne m'y connais pas.

Mais là c'est le logo de Brice de Nice que tu nous présente.... (Brike de Nike ça a de la gueule aussi)


----------



## La mouette (25 Mai 2006)

Cassé !!


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2006)

tu préfère celui la 




Il y a aussi une rapport avec la ville de marathon



> La bataille de Marathon (ville grecque située à 39 km au N-E
> d'Athènes qui a donné le nom à ce sport) a eu lieu en 490 avant notre ère
> et vit s'affronter les athéniens et les perses. Ce conflit
> a sauvé la Grèce de l'invasion perse et mit fin à la première guerre
> ...


----------



## r e m y (25 Mai 2006)

Merd. Philipidès nous a fait un Kernel Panic....Et dire qu'un simple iPod Nano aurait pu le sauver!  

Quoi qu'il en soit, je préfère ton Athena nikée. Elle a plus de gueule (enfin... façon de parler)


----------



## iota (25 Mai 2006)

Salut.

La publicité du système Nike+iPod.

Ça a l'air bien foutu leur truc...

@+
iota


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2006)

Effectivement bien foutu,
En fait l'ipod fait office de visualiseur, comme le palm à l'epoque pour les gps
avec en plus le site web cette fois ci, il manque tout de même les battements du coeur


----------



## iota (25 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> En fait l'ipod fait office de visualiseur, comme le palm à l'epoque pour les gps
> avec en plus le site web cette fois ci.


Bah, tu as un retour audio quand tu cours (l'iPod te parle, "vous avez couru 10km"), une fois que tu synchronises l'iPod à ton Mac ou PC, tu as tes courbes de performances, vitesse moyenne, instantanée, distance parcourue etc.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2006)

Loin de moi de dénigrer leur produit bien au contraire :love: comme dit plus haut je regarde mes salomons d'un autre oeil genre hummmm est ce je peux creuser la semelle :bebe:  

D'un coup j'ai un doute, pour la voix, est ce que ça va être en français...


----------



## iota (25 Mai 2006)

Je ne dis pas que tu dénigres le produit 
Je trouve que c'est bien pensé en fait (enfin, je suis pas sportif pour un sou, donc c'est un avis de néophyte).



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> D'un coup j'ai un doute, pour la voix, est ce que ça va être en français...


Tu peux apprendre une nouvelle langue en courant, pourquoi s'en priver  

@+
iota


----------



## r e m y (25 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dis pas que tu dénigres le produit
> Je trouve que c'est bien pensé en fait (enfin, je suis pas sportif pour un sou, donc c'est un avis de néophyte).
> 
> Tu peux apprendre une nouvelle langue en courant, pourquoi s'en priver
> ...



iou've reun sicqse poïnte fri maïlezzze  

(j'espère qu'il y a une calculette sur l'iPod pour convertir en kilomètres)


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2006)

D'après ce que je comprends cela ne marche qu'avec l'ipod nano :mouais: pardon
they do mention ipod nano, ok fine but they never mention any over ipod, does it mean that my 3rdG is out ? :hein:


----------



## iota (25 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que je comprends cela ne marche qu'avec l'ipod nano :mouais:


iPod nano => mémoire flash => pas de risque de saute de son => idéal pour le jogging.

@+
iota


----------



## r e m y (25 Mai 2006)

Oui j'ai bien l'impression que seul l'iPod Nano est compatible (ou sera rendu compatible via une mise à jour de son logiciel interne...). Il suffit à Apple de n'installer ce soft QUE sur le nano, et hop, les Nikeurs du Dimanche vont devoir s'acheter un nano, même s'ils ont déjà un iPod video.


----------



## r e m y (25 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> iPod nano => mémoire flash => pas de risque de saute de son => idéal pour le jogging.
> 
> @+
> iota



Certes... mais TOUS les iPod ont de tout temps été vendus comme pouvant être secoués dans tous les sens sans risque de saute de son. Il suffit de se remémorer les clips ou les affiches de pub!


----------



## zigouiman (25 Mai 2006)

Je trouve ça vraiment bien cette utilisation du ipod. Par contre je n'ai toujours pas compris si le capteur n'était utilisable que dans la chaussure Nike (du kit) à 129 euros.
si c'est le cas, c'est dommage, les Nike ne convinennent pas à tous les pieds et encore moins à ceux qui comme moi utilisent des semelles correctrices.

Perso j'utilise une Polar Cardio accéléromètre vraiment performante et je me considère comme un sportif du dimanche qui fait quand même ses 30 km par semaine. Le capteur se fixe sur les lacets... avec une liaison sans fil vers la montre qui enregistre la vitesse instantannée et le nb de km parcourus... Une fois qu'on a essayé, on ne peut plus s'en passer, c'est un moyen très efficace et objectif (tout est mémorisé, analysé) de mesurer ses performances et de progresser sur des parcours différents.


----------



## sokh1985 (25 Mai 2006)

Voioà, ça c'est la question, est-ce que ce sera compatible avec les autres iPods, parce que quand même, ils tiennent le choc en courant, ou bien apple fera t'il un coup marketing pour forcer les consomateurs à acheter un Nano en plus. (La méthode pour doper les ventes qui commencent à baisser?)


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Mai 2006)

Et ça fonctionne avec le shuffle?






:rateau:


----------



## zigouiman (25 Mai 2006)

Voilà c'est plus clair :

The Nike+iPod Sport Kit requires a *Nike+ shoe and an iPod nano *with a USB 2.0 enabled Mac and Mac OS X version 10.3.9 or later and iTunes 6.0.5; or a Windows PC with a USB 2.0 port and Windows 2000, XP Home or Professional (SP2) and iTunes 6

Le prix de la chaussure Nike+ (Air Zoom Moire avec emplacement pour le capteur intégré dans la semelle) = 100 + Kit Ipod pour Nano uniquement =29

Toute une flopée de chaussures Nike+ (équipées pour recevoir le capteur) vont sortir : Air max+, Shox+, etc.

A cela il faut rajouter (pour le plaisir) le prix des accessoires Nike+ : ArmBand, T-shirts, short, etc.. 

Juste pour indication une montre accéléromètre Polar vaut dans les 250 euros... mais on peut pas écouter de musique avec !  (par contre on peut utiliser n'importe quelle paire de chaussure). C'est vrai que les pro du running vont plutôt se tourner vers Asics, New Balance, Mizuno, etc. Mais quand même, quel coup de génie (marketing) pour Nike ! En plus les chaussures, les accesssoires sont vraiment très chouettes !


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que je comprends cela ne marche qu'avec l'ipod nano


:mouais:  C'est pourtant la triste vérité mais vu la taille du brassard que porte la girl... fallait bien se douter qu'il y avait anguille sous roche...

Encore un bon plan cautionné par la pomme. Bravo! J'applaudis avec mes 2 pieds...

Il est très bien mon Polar !

Pfff&#8230;


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2006)

je sens bien un hack arriver dans les semaines prochaines pour l'installer sur toutes les versions d'ipod.


----------



## zigouiman (25 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je sens bien un hack arriver dans les semaines prochaines pour l'installer sur toutes les versions d'ipod.



ça me parait difficile sur les ipod mini, (l'affichage et peut-être même le processeur sont différents) et sur les gros Ipod, ça n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêt (un peu gros pour courir avec) Et sur le shuffle y'a pas d'affichage donc le problème se pose même pas... même si il y la possibilité d'entendre des messages audio sur le Nano.


----------



## iota (25 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je sens bien un hack arriver dans les semaines prochaines pour l'installer sur toutes les versions d'ipod.


Pour avoir joué un peu avec les firmwares de l'iPod, je ne penses pas qu'un hack va permettre d'utiliser des fonctions réservées au Nano sur les autres iPod.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2006)

perché ?


----------



## iota (26 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> perché ?


C'est à dire ??? :hein:  :rateau:

@+
iota


----------



## naas (26 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire ??? :hein:  :rateau:
> 
> @+
> iota


why ?


----------



## iota (26 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> why ?


Les firmwares des différents iPod sont indépendants.
Tu ne peux pas prendre une partie de celui du Nano (les fonctions pour le Nike+) et les "coller" dans celui de l'iPod video par exemple.

@+
iota


----------



## Charly777 (26 Mai 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour indication une montre accéléromètre Polar vaut dans les 250 euros... mais on peut pas écouter de musique avec !  (par contre on peut utiliser n'importe quelle paire de chaussure). C'est vrai que les pro du running vont plutôt se tourner vers Asics, New Balance, Mizuno, etc. Mais quand même, quel coup de génie (marketing) pour Nike ! En plus les chaussures, les accesssoires sont vraiment très chouettes !



Cela rejoins un peu ce que je disais en annoncant que les coureurs s'orientent plus vers des chaussures différentes que nike et s'ils veulent du matos pour la fréquence et autre ils ont soit un polar soit du compex.
Ensuite je n'ai jamais couru avec de la musique, mais je m'omagine mal dans un starting block avec within temptation ou autre  en plus d'un manque de concentration, n'y a t-il pas des problèmes d'équilibre au regard de l'oreille interne? du coup je "campes" un peu en disant que cet accessoire n'est pas pour les "vrais" coureurs.

Néanmoins comme le souligne Takamaka, ce petit gadget permet une "découverte" d'un entraînement pour des "novices".

Enfin notons tout de même la volonté de apple à vouloir s'ouvrir un peu (ou bien est-ce que du marketing? )


----------



## naas (26 Mai 2006)

Cela serait bien s'il pouvaient établir une passerelle avec des systèmes comme fitlinxx par exemple plutôt que de se connecter au serveurs de nike.


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2006)

Charly777 a dit:
			
		

> Cela rejoins un peu ce que je disais en annoncant que les coureurs s'orientent plus vers des chaussures différentes que nike et s'ils veulent du matos pour la fréquence et autre ils ont soit un polar soit du compex.
> Ensuite je n'ai jamais couru avec de la musique, mais je m'omagine mal dans un starting block avec within temptation ou autre  en plus d'un manque de concentration, n'y a t-il pas des problèmes d'équilibre au regard de l'oreille interne? du coup je "campes" un peu en disant que cet accessoire n'est pas pour les "vrais" coureurs.
> 
> Néanmoins comme le souligne Takamaka, ce petit gadget permet une "découverte" d'un entraînement pour des "novices".
> ...



Et pourtant dans les compétitions d'athlétisme (JO, Mondiaux,....) on voit souvent des coureurs sur le stade d'entrainement avec des écouteurs (parfois des iPod d'ailleurs) dans les oreilles (pour la concentration justement)


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2006)

D'après le site HRMPF Apple aurait déposé un brevet permettant de faire varier le tempo de la musique jouée par l'iPod en fonction du tempo du coureur.

Je ne comprends pas si l'iPOD varie le tempo de la musique pour le caler sur le pas de la course (en ralentissant les musiques rapides et en accélérant les lentes.. ce qui peut donner un résultat bizarre), ou s'il choisit des musiques adaptées au tempo de la course.


----------



## sokh1985 (26 Mai 2006)

Logiquement je dirais seconde solution...


----------



## zigouiman (26 Mai 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas si l'iPOD varie le tempo de la musique pour le caler sur le pas de la course (en ralentissant les musiques rapides et en accélérant les lentes.. ce qui peut donner un résultat bizarre), ou s'il choisit des musiques adaptées au tempo de la course.



Techniquement c'est super, mais pour un coureur, ça n'a aucun intérêt... 
De plus il ne faut pas confondre les coureurs sur piste (petites distance et vitesse de pointe) et ceux qui sortent "tranquillement" courir 20 km le dimanche matin. Et dans ces cas là je sors avec mon Ipod mini accroché au bras et ma montre Polar. 

Pour de la vitesse pure et de la compétition, il est impossible de courir en musique, c'est un problème de concentration. 

Par contre pour l'entraînement sur du fond, c'est vraiment bien... quoique pour le trail, certains préfèrent écouter les petits gazouillis des oiseaux et les bruits de la nature...


----------



## takamaka (26 Mai 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant dans les compétitions d'athlétisme (JO, Mondiaux,....) on voit souvent des coureurs sur le stade d'entrainement avec des écouteurs (parfois des iPod d'ailleurs) dans les oreilles (pour la concentration justement)



Comme pour les lunettes de soleil, il s'agit de s'isoler du regard du monde  

Musique : Si le choix de la musique (et donc du Tempo) est fondé sur le critère "Genre" de la bibliothéque iTunes alors il faudra veiller à ce que celui-ci corresponde bien au morceau...

Dans mes playlists, j'ai de nombreux morceaux de jazz qui sont définis par iTunes comme des morceaux de pop music...


----------



## Charly777 (26 Mai 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Pour de la vitesse pure et de la compétition, il est impossible de courir en musique, c'est un problème de concentration.
> 
> Par contre pour l'entraînement sur du fond, c'est vraiment bien... quoique pour le trail, certains préfèrent écouter les petits gazouillis des oiseaux et les bruits de la nature...



Je confirme c'est impossible&#8230;:hein:  Mais avant l'effort tout est possible&#8230;  Du coup Remy sur les stades au JO tu les vois juste pour s'isoler et non pour s'échauffer (faire 10 accèl avec un écouteur soit le gars met le frein à main soit c'est l'ipod qui se barre)

Et comme le souligne zigouiman, il court avec &#8230; un polar pour les courses pépères de 20 bornes (à quand même, moi pépère c'est 2 tours de stade:sleep: ).

Donc rien ne vaut le polar pour le coureur&#8230; et l'ipod niké pour l'amateur en vue d'une pratique future (ou de gadget).

En attendant je me rend compte qu'il y a plein de coureur sur macG


----------



## BooBoo (26 Mai 2006)

Quand je m'entraine seul (la plupart du temps), je prends souvent l'ipod (nano qui plus est), et ce gadget m'interesse grandement, tout en sachant que c'est un gadget !!!
Mais pour les courses, rien ne vaut l'ambiance live...
je me voyais mal faire la transbaie le week end dernier avec mon ipod dans les oreilles !!!


----------



## zigouiman (27 Mai 2006)

Je suis sûr que si un fabricant annonce la sortie d'un petit accessoire pour accrocher le capteur aux lacets, ça va être la folie sur le kit à 29 euros !!  avec ruée sur les Ipod nano au rayon sport !!. Il manque juste la fonction cardio... Nike va bien nous sortir une version "pro" ! 

Parce que ça a l'air tout con d'accrocher le truc aux lacets, mais il faut pas que ça bouge... (je veux dire pas indépendamment de la chaussure). Bref il faut passer sous les lacets et maintenir le capteur bien droit sur la chaussure. Chez Polar et Suunto, il y a un support en plastique qui passe sous les lacets, le capteur vient se clipser par dessus aux extrémités tandis qu'une languette en caoutchouc achève le maintient.

Comme ça :


----------



## Charly777 (27 Mai 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Parce que ça a l'air tout con d'accrocher le truc aux lacets, mais il faut pas que ça bouge... (je veux dire pas indépendamment de la chaussure). Bref il faut passer sous les lacets et maintenir le capteur bien droit sur la chaussure.
> 
> Comme ça :




Donc cela rejoins un peu ce que je disais au début de cette discussion: ne serait il pas possible d'accrocher ce capteur sur mes oasics?

Ca couterais quand même moins cher qu'un polar ou un compex.


----------



## zigouiman (27 Mai 2006)

Charly777 a dit:
			
		

> Donc cela rejoint un peu ce que je disais au début de cette discussion : ne serait-il pas possible d'accrocher ce capteur sur mes asics ?
> 
> Ca coûterais quand même moins cher qu'un polar ou un compex.


En même temps ça me parait trop facile, si ça se trouve il y a un système particulier dans la chaussure qui active l'accéléromètre, ça serait trop bête de la part de Nike de vendre des kits pas cher sans vendre (cher) les chaussures qui vont avec.

Et personne ne parle des qualités des chaussures par rapport aux Air Pegasus du même fabricant... et des marques concurrentes. Ailleurs on s'extasie surtout de la technologie crée par Nike + Apple, alors qu'ils n'ont rien inventés !  Sur certains sites "journalistiques" on confond même podomètre et accéléromètre...  

Dans le monde du sport, les accéléromètres sont utilisés depuis déjà quelques années en concurrence aux systèmes utilisant le GPS (plus chers en général) comme chez Garmin, la fiabilité n'est pas identique.

J'ai bien peur que le public visé ne soit pas le sportif régulier... je vais jeter un coup d'oeil sur le forum ipod pour voir ce qu'ils en pensent... Edit : heuh en fait pas grand chose, décevants ces petits jeunes !!!


----------



## zigouiman (30 Mai 2006)

Juste avant, Nike s'était essayé à un partenariat avec Phillips en créant le MP3Run, un bidule MP3 avec accéléromètre valant 300$, et la radio en plus !!!


----------



## Charly777 (30 Mai 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Juste avant, Nike s'était essayé à un partenariat avec Phillips en créant le MP3Run, un bidule MP3 avec accéléromètre valant 300$, et la radio en plus !!!



Remarques, les pompes + le nano + le kit ca vaut bien 300 dollars (100+170+30) et encore en choisissant le nano le plus petit.

Sauf que là, ils (apple et nike) trouvent le moyen de mieux faire accepter la pillule. C'est vrai, il n'y a pas la radio


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Juste avant, Nike s'était essayé à un partenariat avec Phillips en créant le MP3Run, un bidule MP3 avec accéléromètre valant 300$, et la radio en plus !!!



Et il faisait freesbee en plus ?


----------



## takamaka (31 Mai 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Juste avant, Nike s'était essayé à un partenariat avec Phillips en créant le MP3Run, un bidule MP3 avec accéléromètre valant 300$, et la radio en plus !!!



Ou comment se faire Niké !


----------



## milapoul (24 Juin 2006)

salut tout le monde  
savez vous quand ce kit sport +ipod nano sera dispo en France ? ainsi que les chaussures Nike qui sont si j ai bien compris indispensable pr bien fonctionner...
je suis allé sur le site nike et je ne crois pas qu il soit possible de se faire livrer en France... pour le site *americain* d apple je crains que se soit la meme chose...
Merci d'avance


----------



## takamaka (16 Juillet 2006)

Le kit n'est toujours pas disponible en France mais tu peux t'inscrire sur une liste de diffusion pour &#234;tre LE 1er informer de sa distribution...

Le prix de vente aux US est de 29$. Gageons encore une fois qu'il soit un peu plus cher en France... 

Il n'est pas n&#233;cessaire d'avoir une paire de chaussures Nike pour utiliser le kit. Comme on l'a dit plus haut, y'aura bien un moyen (bidouille) d'int&#233;grer le module dans n'importe quelle chaussure de running "classique".

Wait n' see !


----------



## iota (16 Juillet 2006)

Salut.

Le test d'iLounge.

@+
iota


----------



## takamaka (16 Juillet 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Le test d'iLounge.
> 
> ...


Bien vu !


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juillet 2006)

Et une niouze de macBi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Juillet 2006)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une id&#233;e de l'endroit (virtuel ou r&#233;el) o&#249; je pourrais trouver le Nike Armband pour le Nano? 
Je n'ai rien trouv&#233; sur l'Apple Store...

Ah oui, et aussi, une id&#233;e de la date de disponibilit&#233; en France?


----------



## captsubasa59 (18 Juillet 2006)

Voila un moyen facile de ne pas s acheter une paire de nike http://podophile.com/2006/07/14/shoe-hacker-nikeipod-sport-kit-shoe-mod/

Sinon aprés une petite recherche , le shirt nike+ = 65$ ( donc si on ajoute la tva etc... en france = 70 euros ), le blouson =140$ etc.......


----------



## takamaka (19 Juillet 2006)

:mouais: Le lien que tu indiques &#224; d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; donn&#233; par le_magi61&#8230; post 93 !

C'est parfois utile de lire les posts pr&#233;c&#233;dents&#8230;  :rateau:


----------



## Nico206 (20 Juillet 2006)

Moi aussi j'attends ce kit pour l'offrir à ma copine qui a décidé de se remettre au sport  
Mais son anniv c'est le 1er Août... Vous pensez que ce sera disponible d'ici là ?


----------



## takamaka (20 Juillet 2006)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> Vous pensez que ce sera disponible d'ici là ?


Non (mais je peux me tromper...)


----------



## cordarst (23 Juillet 2006)

effectivement, sans doute pas disponible à temps.... prévu pour septembre....
cela étant, il me semble que dans des cas pareils ( dispo aux états unis et GB, mais pas en France ) il y avait parfois des 'achats groupés' , histoire de regrouper quelques personnes intéressées par une commande , pour ne pas se faire matraquer par les frais de port....
Si l'un d'entre vous a connaissance d'une pareille liste d'achat groupé sur un forum quelconque, je suis preneur !! merci !!


----------



## takamaka (23 Juillet 2006)

cordarst a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, sans doute pas disponible à temps.... prévu pour septembre....
> cela étant, il me semble que dans des cas pareils ( dispo aux états unis et GB, mais pas en France ) il y avait parfois des 'achats groupés' , histoire de regrouper quelques personnes intéressées par une commande , pour ne pas se faire matraquer par les frais de port....
> Si l'un d'entre vous a connaissance d'une pareille liste d'achat groupé sur un forum quelconque, je suis preneur !! merci !!


En attendant, *Bienvenue sur le forum !*


----------



## Nico206 (23 Juillet 2006)

Ah, c'est prévu pour Septembre ? de Source sûre ? Parcequ'à la limite je lui offre une photo du pack le 1er août histoire de la faire patienter jusqu'en septembre 

Mais si c'est genre ça sort en novembre ou decembre ce sera plus pour noël...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> Parcequ'à la limite je lui offre une photo du pack le 1er août histoire de la faire patienter jusqu'en septembre


----------



## cordarst (24 Juillet 2006)

euh.... officiel non, mais c'est ce que est écrit sur tous les sites qui en parlent.. par ex http://www.inanoblog.fr/inano/2006/07/premires_photos_1.html sur inanoblog.fr  ....
vraiment dommage ce délai.... à partir de septembre la météo sera moins sympa pour courir !! 
( oui, ok, avec 35 C° en ce moment c pas l'idéal non plus....  mais bon.... )


----------



## Nico206 (25 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour ces infos


----------



## cordarst (25 Juillet 2006)

cela étant, si tu y tiens vraiment, y'a moyen d'en avoir un assez rapidemment....
pour ma part j'ai décidé de tenter le coup sur ebay....
il y a un bon nombre de vendeurs britanniques qui proposent de faire l'intermédiaire ....  frais de port compris, mon ipod sport kit me reviendra a un peu moins de 25 livres, soit en gros 36 euros....  attention quand même, certains kits se sont vendus à + de 30 livres ( +5 de frais de port !) et là on est à plus de 50 euros...
vu le nombre de kits proposés sur ebay, il suffit d'attendre que sur l'un ou l'autre les enchères ne montent pas trop haut . ( pour info le kit est vendu 19 livres en boutique là bas... donc à 20 ou 21 le vendeur se fait déjà un (petit) bénéf.... suffisant s'il multiplie le nombre de ventes....
6 euros, ça me semble acceptable comme surcoût pour l'avoir 2 mois avant la sortie française ! 
j'attends de l'avoir reçu, et je pourrai éventuellement te conseiller (ou pas!) cette solution....
ps: attention aux vendeurs américains: frais de port parfois ( souvent?) plus cher que le kit lui même ! hallucinant !


----------



## takamaka (26 Juillet 2006)

cordarst a dit:
			
		

> ps: attention aux vendeurs am&#233;ricains: frais de port parfois ( souvent?) plus cher que le kit lui m&#234;me ! hallucinant !


Petite piq&#251;re de rappel tr&#232;s pertinente&#8230;


----------



## Nico206 (27 Juillet 2006)

Ouep, je vais regarder un peu du côté d'ebay 
Tiens nous au jus


----------



## cordarst (28 Juillet 2006)

pas de souci, à priori colis parti... je suppose qu'il faut 4-6 jours pour qu'il arrive chez moi.... alors pour le moment, j'attends  
en tous cas ce kit nike-ipod a l'air d'intéresser pas mal de monde... même des "à peine coureurs" que je connais sont impatients de le voir en action et sont tout prêts à s'en commander un à leur tour....  y compris certains non possesseurs d'ipod  !!  
sur la base de mon échantillon (non représentatif mais aucun macuser dans le lot), c'était visiblement une bonne inspiration d'Apple que de se lancer dans ce co-branding !!


----------



## cordarst (28 Juillet 2006)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> Ouep, je vais regarder un peu du côté d'ebay



par exemple tu as celui là http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60012003010&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1 qui est encore à un prix raisonnable, avec un délai court et des frais de port corrects....  
bon, faut se méfier, j'ai surveillé quelques enchères, certaines sont montées à 35 GBP (+ de 50 euros ) 
je pense qu'aux alentours de 22/24 GBP tu devrais pouvoir en avoir un sans souci .... bon courage et bonne chasse !


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

Ouep! Ben je vais attendre les premiers retours et la disponibilit&#233; du produit en France, sauf si, SAUF SI, une &#226;me charitable se rend aux States au mois d'Ao&#251;t&#8230;


----------



## cordarst (29 Juillet 2006)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens nous au jus


Ca y est... je l'ai reçu ce matin... donc délai raisonnable pour un envoi depuis l'Angleterre...

Pour commencer, sachant que je suis 'newbie' sur ebay, je trouve que la transaction s'est étonnement bien passée...  ( enchères terminées dimanche soir, réception du produit samedi ( évidemment neuf et en parfait état, bien emballé, etc...) même certains magasins français en ligne ne font pas mieux !) 

Pour le sport kit en lui même, je ne l'ai pas encore testé en situation pour ce qui est de sa fiabilité ( je le ferai ce soir sur un parcours balisé d'un kilomètre ) , mais je peux déjà vous apporter les infos suivantes:

taille / poids des composants: très minimes, finitions nikel... 

installation/mise en oeuvre: enfantines !  il faut raccorder le récepteur et marcher pour activer l'émetteur.. et ça fonctionne ! 

pour info, je n'ai pas les fameuses chaussures nike, mais j'ai suivi les instructions trouvées sur internet ( velcro , sous les lacets ) et ça marche nickel, l'opération prend quelques minutes

je n'ai pas encore testé les infos 'audio' mais je peux déjà vous dire qu'elles sont en anglais uniquement ( précisé sur la boite ( qui elle est mutlitlingue, donc ce sera la même en France dans quelques semaines ) ) 

seul reproche à faire pour le moment: la vitesse est exprimée en temps au Km ( par ex: 5m30 au km ) au lieu de l'inverse ( par ex: 12km/h ) ...  c'est a façon anglo saxonne.... peut être que ce sera corrigé par un firmware... en tous cas je n'ai rien trouvé dans les menus de configuration..;  (km ou mile, ça oui ) 

le site nikeplus qui enregistre toutes les performances par synchro avec l'ipod nano: formidable ! ( j'ai testé quelques trucs, pas encore toutes les options) tout en flash ( je crois ) , donc très joli visuelement, et visiblement plein de possibilités

voilà, comme dit, seul détail qui me chiffone pour le moment, pour le reste, c'est magique... 

dès ce soir, je vous fais le test de fiabilité 'distance' , avant et après calibrage.....

à+


----------



## takamaka (29 Juillet 2006)

cordarst a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est... je l'ai reçu ce matin... donc délai raisonnable pour un envoi depuis l'Angleterre...
> 
> Pour commencer, sachant que je suis 'newbie' sur ebay, je trouve que la transaction s'est étonnement bien passée...  ( enchères terminées dimanche soir, réception du produit samedi ( évidemment neuf et en parfait état, bien emballé, etc...) même certains magasins français en ligne ne font pas mieux !)
> 
> ...


Super ! C'est un bon début et un premier retour d'expérience fort appréciable.


----------



## Nico206 (29 Juillet 2006)

Ouep, merci à toi pour ce CR


----------



## cordarst (29 Juillet 2006)

bon.... ça y est... premiers tests 'réels' effectués....
petites foulées à un rythme cool, mais régulier, sur un parcours plat ( chemin de halage le long d'un canal ) balisé par des bornes kilométriques ( implantées par les VNF, donc à priori fiables !!)
distance parcourue : 4 x 1km  :
- 1 km pour voir ( sans faire l'étalonnage ) = 0,97 mesurés
- 1 km pour l'étalonnage 
- 2 x 1 km pour tester après étalonnage: 0,99 mesurés à chaque fois.....

conclusion: avant étalonnage la précision me semble déjà acceptable , et après c'est quasi parfait. sachant que l'affichage se fait en dizaines de mètres, * 0,99 pour 1 km, c'est une marge d'erreur de moins de 10 mètres.... donc<1%   
*
enfin, je peux vous confirmer que le système " velcro sous lacets " est tout à fait viable, le capteur n'a pas bougé d'un millimètre....

je le redis donc: *Tout à fait satisfait !!!!!* 
( les soucis de localisation en langue française cités dans mon post précédent ( affichage de la vitesse et voix en anglais ) sont vraiment accessoires ) 
Pour la localisation du site nike, je pense que la version française verra le jour lors de la mise en vente du kit chez nous !

voili... alors si un autre forumiste est équipé, je suis curieux d'avoir son point de vue !!


----------



## takamaka (30 Juillet 2006)

cordarst a dit:
			
		

> voili... alors si un autre forumiste est équipé, je suis curieux d'avoir son point de vue !!


Ben j'attends mais je suis ready pour l'échange de données


----------



## Nico206 (30 Juillet 2006)

Je vais attendre également le version Française... Puis je veux les basket aussi (il m'en faut alors t'en qu'à y être...).

Après on se tire la bourre :rateau:


----------



## captsubasa59 (31 Juillet 2006)

Bon moi je recherche le kit mais je recherche egalement le sweat shirt ( noir environ 65 $ ) et je me demande ou pourrais je me le procurer ?


----------



## Roiku (1 Août 2006)

Merci cordarst pour ce premier avis  
Ce kit est vraiment très interessant, je suis comme certain sur ce topic un cycliste (route+vtt) et je me suis mis au running (ou footing enfin de la course quoi :rateau en vacance (il y avait une salle de fitness..) sur un tapis ce qui est vraiment très pratique pour voir sa progression sur une certaine durée ou distance, hors quand on cours à moins d'avoir des terrains balisés impossible de réelement savoir sa vitesse ou la distance exacte parcourue.

Ce kit va donc me permettre de débuter tranquilement chez moi tout en ayant des informations sur ce que l'on a fait sans pour autant depenser des milles et cents dans un tapis ou un sunto (achat que j'envisageais car on pouvait l'utiliser en running et en vélo mais le prix etait de plus de 400 ), on a donc une solution pratique et peu onéreuse (à condition d'avoir un nano^^) pour débuter, planifier ses entrainements et observer sa progression 

Je pense aussi que l'on peut aussi adjoindre un cardio polar d'entrée gamme histoire d'avoir aussi ces infos en plus (de plus dans mon cas je pourrais aussi l'utiliser en vélo), on y perd certe la visualisation sur PC mais ça peut être une solution sympa pour les sportifs amateurs comme moi (je ne pratique dans aucun club), car le gros desavantage chez polars c'est que leurs cardio sont ciblés par discipline si bien que si l'on prend le modèle haut de gamme de chez polar pour le cyclisme on ne peut beneficier de toutes les fonctions d'un cardio ciblé running ou fitness, chez suunto c'est possible de réunir les fonctions running et bike mais a un prix assez exorbitant.

Allez monsieur apple on veut la même chose pour nos vélos maintenant


----------



## Fran6 (2 Août 2006)

Roiku a dit:
			
		

> Merci cordarst pour ce premier avis
> 
> car le gros desavantage chez polars c'est que leurs cardio sont ciblés par discipline si bien que si l'on prend le modèle haut de gamme de chez polar pour le cyclisme on ne peut beneficier de toutes les fonctions d'un cardio ciblé running ou fitness,




Je ne suis pas d'accord, j'ai une s720i et je l'utilise pour courir aussi bien que pour faire du vélo. C'est un ancien modèle mais il me semble que la s725i est encore mieux et capteur de distance et vitesse au pied. Pour ce qui est du prix c'est une autre paire de manches... Mias bon, on en trouve sur ebay à presque moitié prix...


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Août 2006)

cordarst a dit:
			
		

> * 0,99 pour 1 km, c'est une marge d'erreur de moins de 10 m&#232;tres.... donc<1%
> *



Sur un marathon ... les 500 derniers m&#232;tres ne sont pas les plus faciles  
Pas les difficiles non plus :rateau:
Enfin avec une incertitude par d&#233;faut  c'est moins p&#233;nible


----------



## La mouette (8 Août 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr que si un fabricant annonce la sortie d'un petit accessoire pour accrocher le capteur aux lacets, ça va être la folie
> Comme ça :



C'est fait  






Ici


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2006)

R&#233;actif les gars&#8230; :hein:
Bon y'a plus qu'&#224; copier le truc et voil&#224; un probl&#232;me qui n'en ai plus un...
Merci la mouette !


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

Une review de PC Mag


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2006)

Bon, le brassard Nike est de retour sur le store fran&#231;ais... mais toujours pas de SportKit. 

&#231;a commence &#224; &#234;tre bien long.


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

J'avais lu que la disponibilité pour la France était fixée au 3 Octobre


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2006)

Si quelqu'un passe par l'AE, savez-vous si on le trouve sur un des stands, &#224; la vente?


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2006)

A priori non, mais rien n'est moins s&#251;r


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Si quelqu'un passe par l'AE, savez-vous si on le trouve sur un des stands, &#224; la vente?


Tiens, pas b&#234;te.


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit disponible, car c'est s&#251;rement des probl&#232;mes de certifications qui emp&#234;che ce joujou d'&#234;tre disponible en Europe.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'il soit disponible, car c'est sûrement des problèmes de certifications qui empêche ce joujou d'être disponible en Europe.


Rabat-joie.


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Rabat-joie.



Mais non..

En bon geek , j'ai décidé de me remettre au footing lorsque ce bidule sera dispo.
Là c'est ma santé qui en prend un coups ..alors je suis très très impatient ( :mouais: :mouais: ) d'avoir ce machin ...


----------



## elfanor (14 Septembre 2006)

hello a tous, 

comme je vais en angleterre faire mes etudes je vais surement acheter ce kit, je voudrais savoir ou on peut acheter en france le armband car sur l'apple store jle trouve pas, merci


mat


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Septembre 2006)

T'as mal cherch&#233;. c'est ici


----------



## elfanor (14 Septembre 2006)

mille escuses et mille merci


----------



## Cricri (21 Septembre 2006)

On peut courir avec un casque d'iPod? Ca tient dans les oreilles?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Je ne sais plus si cela avait été évoqué sur le topic, mais il y a un petit test assez sympa du kit chez Jiwok .


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> On peut courir avec un casque d'iPod? Ca tient dans les oreilles?



les nouveaux iPod ont des casque redessiné et plus petits ..



Imac56 a dit:


> Je ne sais plus si cela avait été évoqué sur le topic, mais il y a un petit test assez sympa du kit chez Jiwok .



Merci...

De plus Nike annonce que les détenteurs du kit on parcouru en 10 semaines plus de 1 million de miles ( 40 fois le tour de la terre) et vendu 450'000 kits.
De plus Nike devrait annoncer bientôt de nouveau gadgets.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

De rien 
Sinon  40 fois le tour de la terre.. mazette. Ce n'est pas avec mes malheureux 15 kms par semaines que je vais y arriver...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Septembre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> On peut courir avec un casque d'iPod? Ca tient dans les oreilles?


Dans les miennes, sans probl&#232;me. Et puis l'automne arrive, alors avec le bonnet.


----------



## sylko (21 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Dans les miennes, sans problème. Et puis l'automne arrive, alors avec le bonnet.


 
Le bonnet de notre ami Foguenne?  




http://www.peru-handicraft.com/images/produits/bonnet001.jpg


----------



## Fran6 (22 Septembre 2006)

Salut les friends, 

Ma femme est revenu des US hier avec comme petit cadeau le iPod Sport Kit. Je vais donc mettre tout &#231;a en place dans la journ&#233;e ou demain et je vous donnerai un aper&#231;u de la chose et pt&#234;t quelques photos si j'ai le temps. La premi&#232;re chose que j'ai fait hier soir, c'est d'essayer d'installer le capteur dans ma chaussure (Asics...). Sous la semelle, pas possible. Par contre, sur la languette du dessus, il y a toujours un passage pour les lacets. Et il se trouve que ce passage est pile poil la taille du capteur. Maintenant, faudra essayer sur le terrain pour voir comment &#231;a marche !!  :rateau:  Elle a pay&#233; le kit 29$. Je trouve &#231;a pas cher pour un accessoire Apple !!  

Bon, en tout cas, je vous tiens au courant dans la journ&#233;e ou demain !! Bye !!!

Guinouss

PS: petite question: les Nike + sont disponibles par chez nous ???


----------



## Fran6 (22 Septembre 2006)

Bon, petit compte rendu de ce bazar...:rateau: 

Tout d'abord, j'ai réussi à installer le capteur sur mes chaussures. Je suis allé courir et ça tient parfaitement bien (pour le moment...). J'ai des Asics Gel Nimbus. 

Tout ce qui touche à la connection, réglages du bidule et de l'iPod, c'est vraiment très facile. Je n'ai pas encore pu vérifier la distance, mais elle ne me semble pas trop mauvaise. A vérifier sur un parcours dont je connais la distance exacte. Mais c'est vraiment un super outil pour la distance. Concernant les calories, j'ai une montre Polar qui calcule les calories beaucoup plus précisément ( en fonction notamment du rythme cardiaque) et l'écart est assez grand, donc ne pas trop en tenir compte.

Ensuite, de retour à la maison, j'ai uploadé les données sur le site nikeplus. Premier souci, on doit choisir un pays. Il n'y a pour le moment que les US, le Canada et le UK. Ca devrait évoluer avec l'arrivée du kit chez nous. Et, ce choix pose un problème par la suite, puisque vos données sont désormais en miles et plus en kilomètres, comme sur l'iPod. Alors, j'ai peut-être loupé quelque chose, malgré avoir cherché... Et puis, on a aussi accès à des listes de musique de grands sportifs uniquement américains. Là encore, on va sur le store US, donc pas de possibilités pour nous de les acheter. iTunes propose aussi à la vente des workouts qui permettent d'écouter des pros donner des conseils et proposer des techniques pour améliorer son endurance par exemple.

Sinon, pour revenir à NikePlus, le système de communauté est génial. J'ai hâte que ça arrive chez nous parce que ça va en motiver certains pour aller courir !!!:rateau: 

bref, et en conclusion, l'idée est vraiment très bonne et je trouve le site nikeplus plutôt pas mal. Pour fréquenter régulièrement celui de chez Polar, je trouve que ce dernier est très bien et suffisamment complet pour le coureur lambda que je suis. L'interface est superbe et ça joue sur la motivation aussi !!!!  

Voili voilo !! A très bientôt

Guinouss


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Bon, petit compte rendu de ce bazar...:rateau:
> 
> Tout d'abord, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; installer le capteur sur mes chaussures. Je suis all&#233; courir et &#231;a tient parfaitement bien (pour le moment...). J'ai des Asics Gel Nimbus.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ce super avis! J'ai h&#226;te de recevoir aussi mon kit...  Sinon perso j'utilise aussi un cardio fr&#233;quencem&#232;tre polar comme toi et ce qui m'a fait h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; achet&#233; le kit  au d&#233;but, c'est de ne plus pouvoir entendre mes alarmes de zones basses et hautes FC, qu'en pense tu? M&#234;me si je cours aux sensations j'aime avoir ce rep&#232;re.

Au pire je courrai en mono avec une seule oreillette 

Sinon je confirme.... le site pour suivre ses entra&#238;nements de Polar est g&#233;nial, bien que je sois oblig&#233; de via mon PC pour transferer mes donn&#233;es 

Ah quand une rubrique coureur applemaniaques  ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2006)

Le kit iPod ne remplacera pas la technicit&#233; des produits polars. Il s'agit, &#224; mon avis, de deux march&#233;s diff&#233;rent. Ceci dit, rien ne t'emp&#234;che de jeter un coup d'&#339;il &#224; ton poignet.


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le kit iPod ne remplacera pas la technicité des produits polars. Il s'agit, à mon avis, de deux marchés différent. Ceci dit, rien ne t'empêche de jeter un coup d'il à ton poignet.



et de courir pour le plaisir et pas comme un geek ... 

HS encore que : je viens de recevoir la brochure du marathon de Paris et il y a de la pub pour celui de Barcelone ... ça me fait trop envie  C'est une bonne raison pour investir dans un nano + iPod Sport Kit nan


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2006)

Perso, quand je cours avec un casque sur les oreilles, c'est sur mon tapis ou sur une piste. En ville, sur la route ou en for&#234;t, il suffit d'un titre de suicidal tendencies pour me mettre dans le rouge.   
Et puis, c'est dangereux. alors souvent, je cours sans musique.


----------



## Fran6 (22 Septembre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> Merci pour ce super avis! J'ai hâte de recevoir aussi mon kit...  Sinon perso j'utilise aussi un cardio fréquencemètre polar comme toi et ce qui m'a fait hésité à acheté le kit  au début, c'est de ne plus pouvoir entendre mes alarmes de zones basses et hautes FC, qu'en pense tu? Même si je cours aux sensations j'aime avoir ce repère.
> 
> Au pire je courrai en mono avec une seule oreillette
> 
> ...



Et bien en fait, j'ai arrêté d'utiliser le Personal Trainer de chez Polar pendant quelques temps, vu que j'étais passé sous mac et que ces abrutis de chez Polar n'ont jamais créé la possibilité de transférer ses données avec l'interface IR usb... Et puis, ils l'ont changé plusieurs fois et je suis pas fana de la dernière version...

Mais en ce qui concerne la montre, ça reste mon outil principal. L'iPod me donne uniquement la distance. Pour le reste, je préfère me fier à ma polar. Et puis, concernant la musique en courant, ça dépend si je sors pour un décrassage ou si je sors pour me pousser. Dans le premier cas, je prendrai la musique, dans le second non. J'ai du mal à rester concentré avec la musique. Mais j'aime assez le fait de pouvoir simplement consulter ces données et peut-être éventuellement les partager avec d'autres utilisateurs. C'est simple et agréable je trouve. Mais c'est pas autant pro qu'une polar, c'est pas la même cible. Mais je trouve l'initiative super en tout cas !!


----------



## zigouiman (22 Septembre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> On peut courir avec un casque d'iPod? Ca tient dans les oreilles?



Ben en fait pas vraiment.  Ca fait plusieurs ann&#233;es que je cours avec mon ipod mini (il n'a toujours pas rendu l'&#226;me, ouf !). Le probl&#232;me des &#233;couteurs fournis avec l'ipod c'est qu'en plus de la qualit&#233; sonore m&#233;diocre, ils ne supportent pas bien l'humidit&#233; !

Au bout d'une douzaine de km, les &#233;couteurs se bouchaient et on entendait plus rien, en plus avec les vibrations, ils ne tenaient pas vraiment en place. 

De toute fa&#231;on pour courir pas la peine de chercher la qualit&#233; audiophile, ce qu'il faut c'est le confort et la solidit&#233;. J'ai trouv&#233; mon bonheur du cot&#233; de Sennheiser, une gamme super compl&#232;te d'&#233;couteurs pour les sportifs, assez jolis (cordon vert), par contre la qualit&#233; sonore est &#224; peine meilleure que celle des &#233;couteurs ipod, grosse d&#233;ception.

Ce qui m'&#233;tonne dans le Sport kit, c'est son prix, 29 euros pour un acc&#233;l&#233;rom&#232;tre c'est pas cher par rapport au prix de ma montre Polar, il doit bien y avoir un truc, non ? fiabilit&#233;, pr&#233;cision ? et si c'&#233;tait Polar et autre Garmin qui se foutaient de notre gueule avec le discours matos "sport pro" = prix de folie ! (200&#8364; minimum) :rateau:  



			
				Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; installer le capteur sur mes chaussures. Je suis all&#233; courir et &#231;a tient parfaitement bien (pour le moment...). J'ai des Asics Gel Nimbus.



En tout cas, j'ai h&#226;te de lire tes premiers essais, c'est marrant l'emplacement que tu as trouv&#233; sur la chaussure, on dirait que c'est fait expr&#232;s, pourtant &#231;a a l'air d'&#234;tre juste gliss&#233; dans la boucle, &#231;a tient vraiment ?


----------



## Fran6 (22 Septembre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> Ce qui m'étonne dans le Sport kit, c'est son prix, 29 euros pour un accéléromètre c'est pas cher par rapport au prix de ma montre Polar, il doit bien y avoir un truc, non ? fiabilité, précision ? et si c'était Polar et autre Garmin qui se foutaient de notre gueule avec le discours matos "sport pro" = prix de folie ! (200 minimum) :rateau:



Ben disons quand même que c'est pas la même chose. On ne peut pas comparer une montre Polar (j'ai une s720i) et ce kit. Déjà, sans Nano, que Neni !!:rateau: La Polar est beaucoup plus complète, c'est une sorte de mini ordinateur de poche, le tout dans une montre... Disons que si c'est plus complet, ce n'est pas forcément nécessaire à tout le monde non plus... J'utilise également la mienne avec mon vélo. Elle me donne le temps, les calories, le rythme cardiaque, la distance, la vitesse, l'altitude, le dénivelé... Bref, c'est plus complet !!    

Mais malgré tout, je trouve que 29 DOLLARS aux US, c'est pas cher !!! 



zigouiman a dit:


> En tout cas, j'ai hâte de lire tes premiers essais, c'est marrant l'emplacement que tu as trouvé sur la chaussure, on dirait que c'est fait exprès, pourtant ça a l'air d'être juste glissé dans la boucle, ça tient vraiment ?



Et bien, j'ai pas couru longtemps aujourd'hui pour essayer... Demain, je vais essayer d'aller courir plus longtemps et je vous direz quoi... J'ai vu le film de Pomcast avec le velcro, c'est pas mal non plus !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le kit iPod ne remplacera pas la technicit&#233; des produits polars. Il s'agit, &#224; mon avis, de deux march&#233;s diff&#233;rent. Ceci dit, rien ne t'emp&#234;che de jeter un coup d'&#339;il &#224; ton poignet.



C'est vrai c'est une solution , mais parfois on d&#233;passe ses seuils sans physiquement ressentir de la g&#234;ne daon on oublie de ragarder sa montre, enfin sauf &#224; la fin de s&#233;ance en cas de cramage :rose:



chandler_jf a dit:


> et de courir pour le plaisir et pas comme un geek ...
> 
> HS encore que : je viens de recevoir la brochure du marathon de Paris et il y a de la pub pour celui de Barcelone ... &#231;a me fait trop envie  C'est une bonne raison pour investir dans un nano + iPod Sport Kit nan



Justement perso je cours plus longtemps et pour le plaisir que sans cardio... avant il fallait que je commence &#224; avoir des fourmis &#224; la bouche pour me dire ollala tu te "crame" mon gars 

En tout cas tu a trouv&#233; une excuse pour investir pour un telle course. En g&#233;n&#233;ral les potes qui courent des semi et marathon cours sans musique. J'ai r&#233;solu le probl&#232;me je ne cours pas de semi ni de marathon


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> et de courir pour le plaisir et pas comme un geek ...
> 
> HS encore que : je viens de recevoir la brochure du marathon de Paris et il y a de la pub pour celui de Barcelone ... &#231;a me fait trop envie  C'est une bonne raison pour investir dans un nano + iPod Sport Kit nan



Justement perso je cours plus longtemps et pour le plaisir que sans cardio... avant il fallait que je commence &#224; avoir des fourmis &#224; la bouche pour me dire ollala tu te "crame" mon gars 

En tout cas tu a trouv&#233; une excuse pour investir pour un telle course. En g&#233;n&#233;ral les potes qui courent des semi et marathon cours sans musique. J'ai r&#233;solu le probl&#232;me je ne cours pas de semi ni de marathon



Guinouss a dit:


> Et bien en fait, j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; d'utiliser le Personal Trainer de chez Polar pendant quelques temps, vu que j'&#233;tais pass&#233; sous mac et que ces abrutis de chez Polar n'ont jamais cr&#233;&#233; la possibilit&#233; de transf&#233;rer ses donn&#233;es avec l'interface IR usb... Et puis, ils l'ont chang&#233; plusieurs fois et je suis pas fana de la derni&#232;re version...
> 
> Mais en ce qui concerne la montre, &#231;a reste mon outil principal. L'iPod me donne uniquement la distance. Pour le reste, je pr&#233;f&#232;re me fier &#224; ma polar. Et puis, concernant la musique en courant, &#231;a d&#233;pend si je sors pour un d&#233;crassage ou si je sors pour me pousser. Dans le premier cas, je prendrai la musique, dans le second non. J'ai du mal &#224; rester concentr&#233; avec la musique. Mais j'aime assez le fait de pouvoir simplement consulter ces donn&#233;es et peut-&#234;tre &#233;ventuellement les partager avec d'autres utilisateurs. C'est simple et agr&#233;able je trouve. Mais c'est pas autant pro qu'une polar, c'est pas la m&#234;me cible. Mais je trouve l'initiative super en tout cas !!



C'est vrai que Polar pourrais penser aux Macmaniaques que nous sommes 

Je pense aussi que le Polar, enfin dans mon cas ne remplacera pas le kit, l'avantage du kit dans mon cas est la distance. Cela fait une podom&#232;tre pas trop cher pour mon petit niveau.


----------



## Fran6 (23 Septembre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> Je pense aussi que le Polar, enfin dans mon cas ne remplacera pas le kit, l'avantage du kit dans mon cas est la distance. Cela fait une podomètre pas trop cher pour mon petit niveau.



Tout pareil !!! Polar pour le cardio, et le Nano pour la distance !!


----------



## zigouiman (23 Septembre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> Je pense aussi que le Polar, enfin dans mon cas ne remplacera pas le kit, l'avantage du kit dans mon cas est la distance. Cela fait une podom&#232;tre pas trop cher pour mon petit niveau.



tu te m&#233;langes les pinceaux l&#224;&#8230;   Justement les Kits Polar sont dot&#233;s depuis depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es d'acc&#233;l&#233;rom&#232;tres, ils n'ont pas attendu Nike/Ipod pour indiquer la distance parcourue et la vitesse instantan&#233;e. 

De plus comme chez Polar, le Kit Sport d'Apple est un mini acc&#233;l&#233;rom&#232;tre (pas confondre avec un podom&#232;tre). Perso je poss&#232;de une RS200sd dont je suis pleinement satisfait&#8230; et mon Ipod mini accroch&#233; sur le bras. N'emp&#234;che je trouve la taille du capteur S1 trop imposante par rapport &#224; la miniaturisation du Kit Sport Apple. 

Chez Polar la contre attaque n'a pas tard&#233; &#224; venir avec un accord prometteur du cot&#233; de chez Adidas (Adidas+Polar et un nouveau capteur S3 WIND (capteur sans fil &#224; ins&#233;rer sous la semelle de la chaussure adiStar). Tiens c'est marrant j'ai pas vu passer le S2&#8230;

Au fait quand on a le Ipod dans son Armand ou brassard, comment on fait pour lire l'affichage ?  Il parait qu'on peut programmer sur le Ipod un message sonore qui indique le Nb de km ou la vitesse, c'est vrai ?


----------



## Fran6 (23 Septembre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> tu te m&#233;langes les pinceaux l&#224;&#8230;   Justement les Kits Polar sont dot&#233;s depuis depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es d'acc&#233;l&#233;rom&#232;tres, ils n'ont pas attendu Nike/Ipod pour indiquer la distance parcourue et la vitesse instantan&#233;e.



Pas tout &#224; fait d'accord... L'acc&#233;l&#233;rom&#232;tre est arriv&#233; il y a environ 2 ans et uniquement sur un mod&#232;le, le S625x, si je ne me trompe pas. Ce n'est qu'avec l'arriv&#233;e des nouveaux mod&#232;les l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re que le syst&#232;me s'est &#233;tendu &#224; d'autres mod&#232;les de la gamme, comme celui que tu as. Mais on n'a pas tous un nouveau mod&#232;le. Et c'est mon cas. J'ai une s720i, et je n'ai pas ce kit... Du coup, l'iPod est utile...

Par contre, c'est clair que Nike et Apple ont saisi la balle au bond et ce kit va faire de l'ombre &#224; Polar, m&#234;me avec leur relation avec Adidas. Le nouveau syst&#232;me va &#234;tre TRES cher !!!  

En tout cas, la RS200sd, c'est un super beau mod&#232;le... Et leurs montres sont plus belles qu'avant...

PS: remarque, la mienne est toujours au catalogue !!!!


----------



## zigouiman (23 Septembre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> J'ai une s720i, et je n'ai pas ce kit... Du coup, l'iPod est utile...



Enfin la 720i, c'est du haut de gamme!  C'est un modèle mixte running/vélo, non ?  Elle est remplacée par la S725X. La RS200 est bcp moins élaborée ! D'après le constructeur tout les capteurs (série "S") sont compatible avec ta montre : ici  Enfin seul le capteur S1 vaut 119,00  (une paille !). De toute façon les modèles GPS sont encore plus cher (chez SUUNTO, NIKE, POLAR, CASIO). 

C'est marrant d'ailleurs qu'Apple n'ai pas choisi la technologie GPS, imaginez les possibilité avec le grand écran des Ipod nano actuels !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Tout pareil !!! Polar pour le cardio, et le Nano pour la distance !!







zigouiman a dit:


> tu te m&#233;langes les pinceaux l&#224;&#8230;  Justement les Kits Polar sont dot&#233;s depuis depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es d'acc&#233;l&#233;rom&#232;tres, ils n'ont pas attendu Nike/Ipod pour indiquer la distance parcourue et la vitesse instantan&#233;e.



Non je ne m&#233;langes rien...  Je sais que dans la gamme polar il y a des acc&#233;l&#233;rom&#232;tres depuis des lustres.... mais vu mon niveau cela reviens moins cher la solution ipod  nano + kit .. 



zigouiman a dit:


> De plus comme chez Polar, le Kit Sport d'Apple est un mini acc&#233;l&#233;rom&#232;tre (pas confondre avec un podom&#232;tre). Perso je poss&#232;de une RS200sd dont je suis pleinement satisfait&#8230; et mon Ipod mini accroch&#233; sur le bras. N'emp&#234;che je trouve la taille du capteur S1 trop imposante par rapport &#224; la miniaturisation du Kit Sport Apple.



Ah oui le RS200sd ce n'est pas rien.... perso je n'ai qu'un "modeste" Polar F6.. mais comme je navigue j'ai aussi une casio pour la voile et parfois je sors aussi ma suunto... bref il me faudrait une montre CFM avec mp3 avec baro, avec compte rebours pour les r&#233;gates... etc...  QUiu a dis que j'&#233;tais compliqu&#233;???? :mouais:



zigouiman a dit:


> Chez Polar la contre attaque n'a pas tard&#233; &#224; venir avec un accord prometteur du cot&#233; de chez Adidas (Adidas+Polar et un nouveau capteur S3 WIND (capteur sans fil &#224; ins&#233;rer sous la semelle de la chaussure adiStar). Tiens c'est marrant j'ai pas vu passer le S2&#8230;
> 
> Au fait quand on a le Ipod dans son Armand ou brassard, comment on fait pour lire l'affichage ?  Il parait qu'on peut programmer sur le Ipod un message sonore qui indique le Nb de km ou la vitesse, c'est vrai ?



J'avais entendu parler de la soluce adiddas.. mais je en sais ce que ca vaut.

Ce matin par chez moi j'ai crois&#233; un pap... enfin une personne d'un certain age avec un  garmin forrunner 305.. il y en a qui ne se refuse rien 

Sinon d'accord avec Guinouss la RS200sd est un bien beau model.... il font une version avec iPod....? ok je sors


----------



## Fran6 (23 Septembre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> Enfin la 720i, c'est du haut de gamme!  C'est un mod&#232;le mixte running/v&#233;lo, non ?  Elle est remplac&#233;e par la S725X. La RS200 est bcp moins &#233;labor&#233;e ! D'apr&#232;s le constructeur tout les capteurs (s&#233;rie "S") sont compatible avec ta montre : ici  Enfin seul le capteur S1 vaut 119,00 &#8364; (une paille !). De toute fa&#231;on les mod&#232;les GPS sont encore plus cher (chez SUUNTO, NIKE, POLAR, CASIO).
> 
> C'est marrant d'ailleurs qu'Apple n'ai pas choisi la technologie GPS, imaginez les possibilit&#233; avec le grand &#233;cran des Ipod nano actuels !!




Je dois pas bien &#234;tre r&#233;veill&#233; :hein: parce que je n'ai pas trouv&#233; le capteur S1 dans les accessoires pour la s720i....:rose: :rateau: 



> Running speed and distance is measured by the water resistant foot pod attached to running shoe. Compatible with Polar RS200, RS200sd, RS400, RS400sd, S625X and S725X. Available separately.



snif...snif...  A ben non !! J'ai mon kit Nike+iPod maintenant !!!! 

Pour ce qui est du GPS, c'est clair que c'est encore trop cher. Par contre, un module GPS sur un iPod, &#231;a serait le pied. GPS pour courir, faire du v&#233;lo et pour la voiture !!!! :love:


----------



## Fran6 (23 Septembre 2006)

Ce soir, je suis allé faire une petite sortie de 30 minutes pour essayer le joujou. J'ai pris les écouteurs Apple In Ear pour voir. J'ai fait une course "standard", je n'ai rien paramétré de particulier.

J'ai donc commencé ma course. Dès le départ une charmante voix vous dit d'appuyer sur le bouton central pour commencer la course. Et c'est parti !!. J'ai donc fait mes 30 minutes avec le nano dans la poche. Les écouteurs In Ears sont bien parce qu'on est coupés du monde, comme dans une bulle. Le problème c'est qu'on entend pas son souffle. Mais bon... la course terminée je sors mon Nano. J'ai fait un peu plus de 5 kilomètres pour une moyenne de 6 mn par kilomètre. Petite course...:rateau: Par contre, calories : 435 contre 285 pour ma montre Polar... Donc attention à ce genre de truc...

Je rentre donc à la maison. Je branche mon nano à l'iMac. Il ouvre iTunes et une fenêtre me dit que mes données ont été transférées sur le site de NikePlus et que je peux aller les consulter. J'y vais donc directement en cliquant sur le bouton en dessous du message. Safari s'ouvre sur une courbe de ma vitesse, avec un point à chaque kilomètre. 

Ah oui, petite rectification, on peut avoir ses données en kilomètres, il faut le sélectionner dans son compte... 

Je suis allé faire un tour sur la communauté. On en est à plus de 1 700 000 kilomètres de parcouru. Et l'utilisateur qui a le plus couru a parcouru 1026 kilomètres. On peut faire des sélections diverses comme le classement de ceux qui ont fait le 5 kilomètres le plus rapide (environ 13 minutes...).

Enfin, il y a une série de courses que l'on peut faire, dont le marathon féminin de Chicago qui reverse une certaine somme à des oeuvres de charité. Chaque mile parcouru par les personnes inscrites sur Nike Plus et qui participent au marathon est transformé en $. Je trouve l'idée pas mal du tout. Bon, ça reste aux US pour le moment mais peut-être qu'on aura ce genre de truc chez nous bientôt !!

Bref, et pour résumer, un très bon investissement et pour une fois qu'un produit Apple est pas cher !!!!   :rateau: 

AU FAIT !!! Le capteur n'a pas du tout bougé sur la chaussure !!! C'est vraiment super !!!!

A+

Guinouss


----------



## La mouette (23 Septembre 2006)

Bon ça donne envie de recommencer le footing ...

Bon ils le mettent sur l'Apple Store leur bidule :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Ce soir, je suis allé faire une petite sortie de 30 minutes pour essayer le joujou. J'ai pris les écouteurs Apple In Ear pour voir. J'ai fait une course "standard", je n'ai rien paramétré de particulier.
> 
> J'ai donc commencé ma course. Dès le départ une charmante voix vous dit d'appuyer sur le bouton central pour commencer la course. Et c'est parti !!. J'ai donc fait mes 30 minutes avec le nano dans la poche. Les écouteurs In Ears sont bien parce qu'on est coupés du monde, comme dans une bulle. Le problème c'est qu'on entend pas son souffle. Mais bon... la course terminée je sors mon Nano. J'ai fait un peu plus de 5 kilomètres pour une moyenne de 6 mn par kilomètre. Petite course...:rateau: Par contre, calories : 435 contre 285 pour ma montre Polar... Donc attention à ce genre de truc...
> 
> ...



Arrête tu me donne vraiment envie....  Vivement que je recevoive mon kit. Sinon seul "bémol" le calcul des calories a l'air un peu fantaisiste...  Enfin le reste m'a l'air nickel!


----------



## Fran6 (23 Septembre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> Arr&#234;te tu me donne vraiment envie....  Vivement que je recevoive mon kit. Sinon seul "b&#233;mol" le calcul des calories a l'air un peu fantaisiste...  Enfin le reste m'a l'air nickel!



Disons que le calcul des calories ne d&#233;pend pas uniquement de la vitesse, de la distance ou du poids. Il faut aussi et surtout tenir compte des pulsations cardiaques... Et comme on n'a pas les m&#234;mes pulsations, cet &#233;cart peut varier... J'ai un ami qui a la m&#234;me montre que moi et brule presque deux fois plus de calories que moi parce qu'il p&#232;se 20 kilos de plus... Disons que &#231;a donne d&#233;j&#224; une id&#233;e !!!

Photos de ce que l'on voit sur iTunes et sur Nike+:

Aper&#231;u de NikePlus

Aper&#231;u d'iTunes


----------



## sylko (24 Septembre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> J'ai un ami qui a la même montre que moi et brule presque deux fois plus de calories que moi parce qu'il pèse 20 kilos de plus... Disons que ça donne déjà une idée !!!



Waouh! Alors moi, je vais en brûler un sacré wagon. Vivement que le kit soit dispo en Suisse.


----------



## sylko (24 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Bon ça donne envie de recommencer le footing ...
> 
> Bon ils le mettent sur l'Apple Store leur bidule :hein:



On organisera la prochaine AES, lors du Morat-Fribourg 2007. Je manque d'entraînement pour l'édition de cette année.


----------



## zigouiman (24 Septembre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Photos de ce que l'on voit sur iTunes et sur Nike+:
> 
> Aperçu de NikePlus
> 
> Aperçu d'iTunes



Ca a l'air vraiment bien intégré tout ça et joliment présenté sur le site de Nike. Tu peux aussi faire des tableaux comparatifs ? (distance, vitesse).
La gestion des calories, je ne m'en suis jamais servi mais sans l'analyse du rythme cardiaque, il manquera toujours un outils de base essentiel pour l'entraînement poussé. 

Quand tu cours, tu peux consulter la vitesse instantanée sur le ipod ? la distance parcourue ? Pour ta prochaine sortie, tu nous fais 20 km, promis ?


----------



## Fran6 (24 Septembre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> Ca a l'air vraiment bien intégré tout ça et joliment présenté sur le site de Nike. Tu peux aussi faire des tableaux comparatifs ? (distance, vitesse).
> La gestion des calories, je ne m'en suis jamais servi mais sans l'analyse du rythme cardiaque, il manquera toujours un outils de base essentiel pour l'entraînement poussé.
> 
> Quand tu cours, tu peux consulter la vitesse instantanée sur le ipod ? la distance parcourue ? Pour ta prochaine sortie, tu nous fais 20 km, promis ?



Salut Zigouiman ! 

Et bien concernant le site NikePlus, je trouve que c'est encore sommaire. On ne peut pas faire grand chose... Y a un truc que j'ai trouvé qu'est pas au point, ce sont les objectifs. Tu peux créer des objectifs mais tu ne peux pas les modifier ni les annuler si tu veux changer une donnée... Maintenant, ce n'est que le début alors ne soyons pas trop exigeants...:rateau: 

Sinon, quand je cours, j'ai la vitesse instantanée (min/km), la distance parcourue, le temps et puis je ne sais plus trop... Mais bon je ne regardais pas trop le Nano, je surveillais plutôt le capteur sur la chaussure...:rateau:  

20 kms ? ben faut voir....:mouais:


----------



## takamaka (28 Septembre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Salut Zigouiman !
> 
> 20 kms ? ben faut voir....:mouais:



en 1H10 s'il vous plait !


----------



## sylko (4 Octobre 2006)

Ca ne va plus tarder à débarquer. Les pages de support sont déjà prêtes.


----------



## sylko (4 Octobre 2006)

Je suis également tombé sur ce blog, qui propose des séances d'entraînements gratuites.


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2006)

J'ai mis mon training ... je suis prêt ..Apple+Nike c'est quand vous voulez


----------



## Fran6 (4 Octobre 2006)

Sur le site de Nikeplus, les pays européens commencent à apparaître. Je dis bien commencent parce que je n'ai pas encore vu la France...:mouais:


----------



## Fran6 (4 Octobre 2006)

D'après le blog sité ci-dessus le kit Nike+iPod devrait sortir en France le *17 Octobre* !!! Va falloir encore attendre !!!


----------



## superseb (5 Octobre 2006)

dites, il n'y a pas moyen de n'avoir que le sport kit ? parce que là, aller devoir se payer de nouvelles running, pas pour moi


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

superseb a dit:


> dites, il n'y a pas moyen de n'avoir que le sport kit ? parce que là, aller devoir se payer de nouvelles running, pas pour moi



Oui il me semble


----------



## Fran6 (6 Octobre 2006)

superseb a dit:


> dites, il n'y a pas moyen de n'avoir que le sport kit ? parce que là, aller devoir se payer de nouvelles running, pas pour moi



Si ! On en a déjà parlé un peu plus haut... Il y a différentes solutions possibles... Si tu regardes dans mes posts tu verras qu'en ce qui me concerne j''ai pu glisser le capteur sur la languette de mes chaussures. Il existe également des velcro pour ça...


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

Quelqu'un connaît ?

http://www.trailrunnerx.com/english.html


----------



## Fran6 (9 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de tomber sur www.inzebuzz.net, blog communautaire causant exclusivement du kit Nike+iPod....

Bonne lecture !!

Guinouss


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Je viens de tomber sur www.inzebuzz.net, blog communautaire causant exclusivement du kit Nike+iPod....
> 
> Bonne lecture !!
> 
> Guinouss



Je suis tombé dessus hier grâce à Jiwok.... . [Mode Jaloux ON] Pourquoi Nike ne m'a pas choisi pour recevoir un kit (chaussure+ipod+kit) snifff....... [/Mode Jaloux OFF]

Enfin seront-il objectif après avoir reçu ces cadeaux? Ok je sors....


----------



## superseb (9 Octobre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Si ! On en a déjà parlé un peu plus haut... Il y a différentes solutions possibles... Si tu regardes dans mes posts tu verras qu'en ce qui me concerne j''ai pu glisser le capteur sur la languette de mes chaussures. Il existe également des velcro pour ça...



ah oki. merci, le site web d'apple me semble un peu flou au niveau de cette info.


----------



## La mouette (12 Octobre 2006)

Pour la bonne cause


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

C'est le jour "j" aujourd'hui pour la sortie du kit en France, non?


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Pour patienter


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Mouarf..... excellent et sur poisson rouge est-ce que cela fonctionnerai?


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

S'il arrive à nager avec ce bidule pourquoi pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> S'il arrive à nager avec ce bidule pourquoi pas ...



+1


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Il est disponible sur le Store


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

Le kit est francisé, il suffit de mettre à jour son iPod via itunes. Depuis la dame me cause français.... génial non


----------



## Fran6 (19 Octobre 2006)

Imac56 a dit:


> Le kit est francisé, il suffit de mettre à jour son iPod via itunes. Depuis la dame me cause français.... génial non



Merci pour l'info Jimmy !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Merci pour l'info Jimmy !!!




De rien  Pour la peine on chausse les baskets et hop hop c'est partis pour 10 kms


----------



## La mouette (25 Octobre 2006)

Reste plus qu'à mettre les chaussures  

l'image

Edit: et à apprendre à poster des images de taille raisonnable...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Pour ceux et celles qui se prennent la "t&#234;te" comme moi au d&#233;but pour fixer leur puce Nike du sport Kit sur autres choses que des basket nike...et sans faire de mini housse &#224; puce j'ai THE Solution! 

Suite &#224; un article trouv&#233; sur cet excellent site j'ai tout simplement sorti mon kit de couture.... 

En gros il faut:

- Coudre un morceau de velcro sur la languette de votre basket
- Coller le morceau de velcro correspondant sous la puce soit avec de la glue ou avec du gaffer
- Mettre la puce en place

Refaire ses lacets et c'est partis.. et je vous assure que cela tient bien.... enfin je n'ai pas test&#233; &#224; plus de 12 km/h pour l'instant


----------



## sylko (28 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Reste plus qu'à mettre les chaussures
> 
> l'image
> 
> Edit: et à apprendre à poster des images de taille raisonnable...



...et les lacer!


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2006)

Apparement ce iBidule donne envie a tout le monde de reprendre le spor t j'imagine meme pas ce que ca donnerai si Apple sortait une iCapote


----------



## sylko (29 Octobre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Apparement&#8230; ce iBidule donne envie a tout le monde de reprendre le spor t&#8230; j'imagine meme pas ce que ca donnerai si Apple sortait une iCapote&#8230;



Euh...


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2006)

J'ai vu sur le site Nike , que l'on pouvait faire des chaussures personnalisées...


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Euh...



Non&#8230; rien&#8230;  je le pensai pas 



La mouette a dit:


> J'ai vu sur le site Nike , que l'on pouvait faire des chaussures personnalis&#233;es...



Tu vas les prendre&#8230; rose&#8230; cochon?


----------



## Cricri (29 Octobre 2006)

Air Zoom Plus
Air Zoom Moire
Air Max 180
Air Max 90
Air Max Moto IV
Nike Shox Turb Oh
Air Zoom Moire+ iD

Bon les plus chères... je veux dire les meilleures, ce sont lesquelles ?


----------



## chounim (29 Octobre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> Bon les plus chères... je veux dire les meilleures, ce sont lesquelles ?




Celles qui courent le plus vite? :rateau:

edit: j'ai jamais vu des chaussures aussi laides que celles que j'me suis faite!


----------



## djailla (31 Octobre 2006)

Charly777 a dit:


> Donc cela rejoins un peu ce que je disais au début de cette discussion: ne serait il pas possible d'accrocher ce capteur sur mes oasics?
> 
> Ca couterais quand même moins cher qu'un polar ou un compex.



Voila la méthode que j'ai utilsé pour pouvoir profiter du kit "Nike + iPod" avec autre chose qu'une paire de Nike :

Asics + iPod


----------



## Cricri (31 Octobre 2006)

J'ai justement un scratch Kensington, et comme moi c'est tout le cable qui me sert à rien... 
Ca craint pas l'eau cette affaire ?
Sinon je suis allez voir les Nike en Magasin. Les 2 ou 3 modèles que j'ai vu font vraiment toc.


----------



## djailla (31 Octobre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> J'ai justement un scratch Kensington, et comme moi c'est tout le cable qui me sert à rien...
> Ca craint pas l'eau cette affaire ?



Sur le site du support d'Apple ils déconseille de courir avec dans l'eau, mais j'ai testé dans de l'herbe mouillée (rosée), le capteur n'as pas bronché 
Hésite pas à mettre un commentaire sur le blog si tu trouve mon idée sympa (avec le scratch Kensington)


----------



## Cricri (31 Octobre 2006)

Inique Nike
http://www.itrafik.net/article.php3?id_article=7925


----------



## Fran6 (4 Novembre 2006)

Ma femme revient des US avec pas mal de cadeaux pour que je me mette sérieusement à courir...:rose::rateau: Le nano est superbe et les chaussures ont l'air pas mal même si je les trouve beaucoup moins stables que mes asics. Mais bon, on va essayer tout ça !!!


----------



## zigouiman (7 Novembre 2006)

Je les mérite !!! J'ai couru 31 km (cest vrai) cette semaine... allez, tu me les donne ?  :rateau: 

En tout cas bel assortiment de couleur enfin ça c'est des chaussures pour la route, un peut trop design pour être vaiment confortable ? Et pour le trail (gros crampons), y'a quoi chez Nike ?


----------



## iScream (7 Novembre 2006)

??? Ils font des chaussures chez Nike ?!

... c'est bon... Je sors >>>>


----------



## Fran6 (7 Novembre 2006)

iScream a dit:


> ??? Ils font des chaussures chez Nike ?!
> 
> ... c'est bon... Je sors >>>>



Je dirais qu'elles sont TROP confortables....:rose: Elles le sont tellement qu'elles oublient de maintenir le pied... Entre mes Asics et celles-là, mon coeur ne balance pas, c'est sûr !! Mais le geste était sympa !! :love:


----------



## BooBoo (8 Novembre 2006)

Bijour,
a part sur l'AS, ou peut on acheter ce petit bijou sur internet...
j'attends juste ca pour me remettre a courir (a moins que ce ne soit qu'une excuse que je me donne...).
Parce que les transporteur, ca me complique la vie plus qu'autre chose !


a moins que quelqu'un l'ai vu dans un magasin dans la région de Rouen !!!


----------



## zigouiman (12 Novembre 2006)

Au fait vous savez s'il existe un logiciel pour le running assez pointu sur OSX ? Pour l'instant j'ai rien trouvé 

Pour ceux qui ont un Ipod Nano et le kit sport, le logiciel Nike a l'air sympa mais pas très pro (pas de zones cardio, Vmax, fractionné, etc.). J'utilise le logiciel du site Polar plus complet et assez bien fait mais un peu lent à l'utilisation et pas très personnalisable. En tout cas y'a plus de choix sur Windaube.
Je m'en sort bien avec une feuille Excel, mais bon :mouais:
Autrement y'a pas beaucoup de commentaire d'utilisateurs de ce fameux Ipod Sport kit 
allez les gars, on se bouge le c** et on chausse ses Asics / New Balance / Mitzuno / Adidas / Nike / Reebok (rayer les mentions inutiles). C'est pas tout le faire malin avec son Ipod nano flambant neuf, hein ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2006)

Pour info, il a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233; sur iGeneration un forum sp&#233;cial d&#233;di&#233; aux d&#233;fis &#224; r&#233;aliser avec le kit Nike.


----------



## zigouiman (12 Novembre 2006)

ah si il y a iSmartTrain qui fonctionne m&#234;me (laison audio SonicLink) avec les montres Polar S410/510/520 mais pas la mienne :mouais: Je regarde &#231;a.

Edit : 'tain c'est trop moche ce soft&#8230;


----------



## zigouiman (12 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour info, il a été créé sur iGeneration un forum spécial dédié aux défis à réaliser avec le kit Nike.



Ah oui merci j'avais pas vu, je vais aller lire ça


----------



## Cricri (12 Novembre 2006)

Moi je suis presque prêt, mais je recherche d'abord des études pour savoir si le repos ne serait pas plus profitable...?!


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2006)

Le gadget de +  






Nike + AMP


----------



## zigouiman (28 Novembre 2006)

ça va je comprend l'anglais, mais j'ai pas trop pigé l'intérêt de cette "télécommande" bluetooth kenesait ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2006)

Tu changes les morceau de musique au poignet, au lieu de le faire directement sur le iPod


----------



## zigouiman (28 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu changes les morceau de musique au poignet, au lieu de le faire directement sur le iPod



Ah ouais ça se met au poignet !! Ca met l'heure aussi ? (tant qu'à faire)  
Ca c'est du gadget, du bon, du beau, du bluetooth ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Pourquoi pas les commandes au poignet.... mais cela fait un truc supplémentaire à porter, non? Franchement je ne sais pas si c'est si pratique que cela  

De toute façon pour ma part, pour l'instant c'est vélo, natation et kayak..... et oui merci ma  Periosite  donc mon kit est au placard pour le moment.


----------



## sylko (30 Novembre 2006)

BooBoo a dit:


> Bijour,
> a part sur l'AS, ou peut on acheter ce petit bijou sur internet...
> j'attends juste ca pour me remettre a courir (a moins que ce ne soit qu'une excuse que je me donne...).
> Parce que les transporteur, ca me complique la vie plus qu'autre chose !
> ...


 

Trouvé sur le site.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2006)

Une info... int&#233;ressante. 

Un petit rappel de ce que sont les puces RFID.


----------



## sylko (1 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Une info... intéressante.
> 
> Un petit rappel de ce que sont les puces RFID.


 

Oui, tu peux aussi te la faire directement greffer.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2006)

... :affraid: 

&#199;a en m&#233;riterait un sujet &#224; part...


----------



## bibibenate (12 Février 2007)

J'ai acheté le kit récemment et fait un petit test ce dimanche.
L'utilisation est super agréable, la façon dont sont données les infos de course sont à la mesure de l'élégance de l'interface OS X, je m'explique : si ce kit était fabriqué par n'importe quelle autre société, pendant que l'on écoute sa musique et qu'on veut avoir les infos de temps/distance/allure, la musique se couperait net pour laisser parler la dame et la musique reviendrait juste après; là, non !! comme pour OS X tout est dans les transitions (Exposé, FrontRow etc...) pendant 1 sec, la musique se met en fondu pour laisser place aux infos et idem à la fin, rien n'est brusque, tout se fait dans un enchainement super agréable.
Concernant les fonctionnalités, j'ai été bluffé par la précision de l'évaluation de la distance puisque même sans étalonner l'émetteur avec mes propres pas de course, je trouve exactement la même distance avec le kit qu'avec le tracé de ma course sur Google earth.
Les infos sont pertinentes, qu'est ce que c'est agréable de connaître sa distance et son allure.
Concernant les calories, j'ai quasiment la même chose avec le kit qu'avec mon Polar (20% d'écart quand même)
2 bémols : 
- j'utilise des chaussures Asics, j'ai donc glissé l'émetteur sous la semelle mais je le sens quand même, ce n'est pas super confortable, je ne ferai pas un semi avec ça !! 
J'hésite entre creuser un peu ma semelle et essayer de le fixer sur les lacets (j'ai vu un tuto sur le net mais je ne sais plus où). Par contre je me demande si la distance est aussi fiable fixé aux lacets que sous la semelle? ça marche aux impacts où à l'acceleration du pied?
- Il ne manque plus que la fréqunce cardiaque pour en faire l'outil ultime du runner.

Pour finir, l'integration avec iTunes est au top, on n'a plus besoin de se frapper la saisie des données de course sur www.polarpersonaltrainer.com un peu relou !!


----------



## zigouiman (12 Février 2007)

bibibenate a dit:


> Pour finir, l'integration avec iTunes est au top, on n'a plus besoin de se frapper la saisie des donn&#233;es de course sur www.polarpersonaltrainer.com un peu relou !!



&#199;a c'est parce que t'es sur Mac, j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, faut tout saisir &#224; la main. Y'a que sur PC (et bootcamp/parall&#232;le) que le soundlink fonctionne (pour l'instant) Enfin tu pourra m'expliquer l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'avoir un kit polar complet (acc&#233;l&#233;rom&#232;tre + cardio) et de se prendre un nano avec kit sport&#8230; &#231;a fait carr&#233;ment double emploi tout &#231;a !  

Du coup depuis que mon Ipod mini a (presque) rendu l'&#226;me, j'h&#233;site &#224; prendre un Nano vu que j'ai une polar RS200SD&#8230; bof, pour courir, un shuffle sera parfait !  

Sur une Polar on trouve la m&#233;morisation des temps interm&#233;diaire (moyenne cardio + distance + vitesse &#224; chaque lap) + les sports zone + la prog des exercices. C'est quand m&#234;me plus complet&#8230; mais pour le m&#234;me prix je pourrai avoir un Nano + le kit sport, &#231;a serait &#224; refaire&#8230;


----------



## bibibenate (13 Février 2007)

Je n'ai pas le modèle avec l'acceleromètre, seulement le RS200 je crois (celui à 149e) c'est donc à la main que je saisis les infos. Je trouvais le modèle avec la liaison IR bcp trop cher et franchement vu ma pratique : 10 ou 15 km en loisir pour me détendre et garder un peu d'endurance, voire quelques petites courses à l'occase. En gros, j'attends pas d'en vivre 
je préfère 1000 fois l'interface de Nike plus qui si elle est moins complète que Polar et nettement plus fun et les infos que j'e retuire sont plus pertinentes pour moi.
Donc je voudrais la même chose mais avec un petit emetteur en plus pour le cardio.


----------



## giraffe (13 Avril 2007)

Salut a tous,

Meme si j'ai mon kit depuis un tit moment je commence a me mettre un peu plus serieusement a courrir et je me retrouve un peu frustré par rapport au site nikeplus et l'affichage des resultats.
En gros on peux ne voir que la vitesse que l'on a moyenné chaque kilometre et puis c'est un peu tout non? avec les totaux par course evidement.

N'y a t'il pas un tit logiciel et/ou moyen de recuperer les infos et de les analyser un peu plus en details...(le temps mis pour effectuer chaque KM parcouru par exemple, ou plutot la somme, enfin je veux dire par exemple sur une course de 10km combien de temps on a mis pour faire les 5 premiers etc)

Merci de votre aide et bonne route a vous....


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2007)

Peut-&#234;tre un tour sur le forum Nike+iPod?


----------



## sylko (4 Novembre 2007)

La nouvelle version de TrailRunner est disponible depuis hier. 

PS: ce petit soft m&#233;riterait une news dans l'actu.


----------



## Kzimir (25 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Question : le kit est compatible avec les iPods Nano uniquement ou avec tous les iPods ? J'ai un 5.5G, 30 Go vidéo... Je me vois mal le revendre pour prendre un Nano avec 8 fois moins de capacité...


----------



## bibibenate (26 Mars 2008)

Je crois que le kit est compatible avec le 5,5G (et encore je n'en suis pas sûr) par contre, ce qui est sûr c'est que c'est ton iPod qui est incompatible avec la course à pied. Comme c'est un DD il résistera très mal aux vibrations et chocs répétés et en plus, ça ne fera que sauter au bout de qq minutes. Je l'ai déjà testé.
Par contre si tu ne veux pas acheter un nano juste pour le nike+, Nike va sortir en Avril une sorte de bracelet montre qui remplacera le récepteur de l'iPod et permettra d'avoir les mêmes infos sans la musique
http://www.journaldugeek.com/?2008/03/17/10577-nikesportsband

A+


----------



## Kzimir (26 Mars 2008)

Bah en fait j'avais déjà pas mal couru avec mon 1G, 3G et mon 5.5 Go, tous à disque dur, et jamais eu de pb de son qui saute... Je devais courir trop mollement peut être ? 

Je vais probablement me rabattre sur la solution montre nike, merci pour le lien !


----------



## r0m1 (26 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

S'agissant de l'émetteur, je possède le kit Nike+, mais je n'ai pas acheté les chaussures adaptées car dans l'apple store où je suis allé, ils vendaient un adaptateur que l'on fixe sur les lacets de n'importe quelle chaussure. 

===> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: ah oui, j'oubliais, le kit Nike+ n'est censé fonctionner que sur les iPod nano, de la première à la dernière génération


----------



## r e m y (27 Mars 2008)

Kzimir a dit:


> Bah en fait j'avais déjà pas mal couru avec mon 1G, 3G et mon 5.5 Go, tous à disque dur, et jamais eu de pb de son qui saute... Je devais courir trop mollement peut être ?
> 
> Je vais probablement me rabattre sur la solution montre nike, merci pour le lien !


 
Les pubs d'apple montrent suffisament d'utilisateurs qui dancent ou qui courent avec leur iPOD (y compris à disque dur), pour qu'on puisse considérer que ceci n'est pas une activité à risque pour l'iPOD (sans compter les accessoires vendus sur l'AppleStore pour utiliser son iPOD durant son jogging.....)

Par contre pour ce qui est du kit Nike, il n'est compatible qu'avec le Nano (toutes générations confondues).... le Nanike en quelque sorte

Mais c'est un bridage commercial de la part d'apple et non technique!


----------



## eRZed (22 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Ce kit m'intéresse de plus en plus. Par contre, je n'ai jamais couru avec des oreillettes et cela ne m'intéresse pas... Je préfère écouter la nature, les oiseaux, etc 

J'aurai donc voulu savoir quelles informations sont données via les écouteurs et si elle sont vraiment nécessaires. (Temps, vitesse, mais quoi d'autre ?) J'aimerais comparer mes résultats au fils des jours, en courant avec l'ipod en poche (Je possède des chaussures Nike+), et donc savoir si mon achat serait quand même utile.

Merci


----------

